# Gizmo from naturevape



## sunneyboy (18/9/14)

Oh man!!! I so do want one of these.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (18/9/14)

@Gizmo should also be wanting one of them 

they do look awesome indeed!

any specs available?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sunneyboy (18/9/14)

Here is a link to the site. They make them in different sizes for different attys. http://www.naturevape.co.uk/store/#!/Gizmo/c/10099039/offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## Riaz (18/9/14)

at a price tag of £89.99 for the 22mm version


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/14)

Trimming covers off batteries and then putting on magnets and then inserting batteries... button tops only... small batteries... thanks but no thanks! Looks cute but I'll have to pass on this one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sunneyboy (18/9/14)

Yip. It is pretty steep perhaps our friends in the East (not Benoni) are busy having a look at this one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

